# ravioli sticking



## amw5g (Jan 8, 2002)

'Lo,
Made a batch of ravioli from eggroll wrappers (i've neither the equipment nor space to do my own at the moment). Anyone try this? They stuck like glue to each other and I nearly ended up with a lasagna dish. Was this an improper substution or perhaps there is a trick to keeping them separate? I chilled them for a good 30 mins before plopping them in a rolling boil.
FYI, the filling was a portabello & gouda mixture with a little whipped egg white as a binder. I topped with a cream reduction with some more 'shrooms thrown in and a sprinkling of parmesan. It tasted all right, but what a mess when them 'oli stuck!
Thoughts?
Andrew


----------



## pongi (Jan 11, 2002)

Hi Andrew!
Maybe my answer is not helpful as I'm Italian and not sure about what an "eggroll wrapper" is...maybe an already made Pasta dough? I cannot say if this is something suitable for making ravioli, but, generally speaking, to prevent homemade ravioli sticking together you must put them on a dry linen and sprinkle with flour before cooking. Add some oil to the cooking water, make it boiling only slightly, not too vigorously, and cook few ravioli at the same time. If they are fresh and pretty big it's better to drain them with a ladle with holes (not sure the term is correct, but hope you'll understand) than with a colander.

Hope this helps a little!

Pongi


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Wait -- did you use _eggroll_ wrappers, or _wonton_ wrappers? I've used wontons with no problem; but eggroll wrappers are a different kind of dough, not necessarily meant to be boiled but cooked in fat (I think). If you DID use eggroll pastry, maybe that's it. However, if you used wontons, ...

Do you mean they stuck together while cooking, or between filling/shaping and cooking? If it was in the cooking, maybe you just had too many for the amount of water? Or you kind of dumped them in all at once, so they stuck on their way in?

When I've done ravioli using wontons, as I fill and shape them I lay them out on parchment sprinkled with cornmeal, and keep them separate (not touching each other). So they don't stick together raw. If I have any extras, I try to freeze them sort of IQF, and then repack them; then to cook just dump them in the water and they're okay.

BTW: your filling and saucing sound great!


----------



## amw5g (Jan 8, 2002)

Alas, 'twas eggroll wrappers. I went for the wontons, but there appeared to be something furry growing inside the package so I passed. They didn't stick so bad when I fabricated and chilled them (on wax paper). But when they hit that water, oh man it was a mess. Next time I shall secure some wontons wrappers instead. Maybe increase the size of my pasta pot, too.
Much obliged!
Andrew


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

Also when you're using wonton wrappers, you don't need the water at a full boil, like with regular ravioli. Just a simmer, as the dough is delicate, and that's partly why it breaks. And you don't need nearly the cooking time as with regular ravioli, either; just watch the color/texture of the dough, and it'll tell you when it's ready.

Good catch, Suzanne! I missed the 'eggroll' wrapper bit!


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

I have to admit that at first the "eggroll" didn't register. But then it did, and bingo! Just glad my latent proofreading skills could help. Using *wonton* wrappers is absolutely GREAT!!

Looking forward to hearing what other fillings people are using!!


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

Lazy person's way to do 'wonton ravioli' - 

Wonton ravioli 'hankerchiefs'

Make a 'brothy' filling - wild mushrooms in broth, lobster in lobster stock w/tarragon, etc. 

Cook the wontons loose, for maybe 30 seconds, plate the 'broth' in a bowl, and float the kerchiefs on top! Maybe a schputz of creme fraiche or chevre on top. EEEEEEEasy!


----------



## bouland (May 18, 2001)

Another reason why egg roll (spring roll) wrappers won't work is that they are slightly porous. Won ton wrappers are thicker and more like traditional pasta dough. That said, there used to be one brand around the non-Asian markets here that was actually large sheets of won ton skins, not traditional spring roll wrappers.


----------

